# Premethrin Tick Repellent on dog's hunting vest?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I believe you can, according to the bottle I got to treat my own clothes it says it can also be used on dogs.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I would not use it is you are using a spot in flea Anna tick product like frontline. Never want to let 2 chemicals interact like that potentially


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, you can. In highly tick infested areas vets recommend a premethrin based product in addition to a Seresto collar.
That said, a lot of hunting and field people highly recommend Wondercide products. They're made with Cedar oil, which is a highly effective insect repellent. (It's why people used to have cedar closets).


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Hmm they used to tell you not to mix them. IDK but maybe Frontline still says not to but a quick search yielded there was a field trial in 2017 that determined it was safe and effective (10 dogs) to mix the 2. It was a 54% Permethrin and 6% Fipronil (Frontline) doesn't say what the rest was and since Advantix is made with Imidacloprid and Permethrin, it's OK with Seresto collars since they are made with imidacloprid and flumethrin. A quick search has nothing on mixing Permethrin and flumethrin. But if vets are saying it's ok then probably but no way of knowing if there are issues. But again if you're using a chewable, it wouldn't matter anyway.


----------

